# (resolved)Sound Driver



## bgerzinski (Apr 10, 2007)

Greetings,

Recently, my hard drive crashed, and in the end I bought a new one. I installed XP and all of my drivers, save one: sound. Last time I installed XP, it automatically detected my speakers and set up sound drivers from there. This time, however, I was left without any sound, due to an error.
Long story short, I had a friend e-mail me his files, as we both were using (or in my case attempting to) Realtek AC'97 Audio Drivers. I wrote his files over mine in C:\WINDOWS and ..\system32 and ..\drivers. This enabled my PC to finally be able to read the sounds, but no sounds are directed through the speakers.

Perhaps I slapped in the wrong drivers? Would this matter? I use my onboard motherbaord sound card, which I cannot name as I discarded the box six years ago.

Please let me know if there's anything anyone can do to help, or if you need more information, ask.

Thanks!
Robert


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Sound Driver*

Hi Robert, welcome to TSF

Do you see any yellow or red flags in Device Manager?

Download *Everest* and go to Computer > Summary to see your motherboard name, motherboard chipset and audio adapter.

The names in blue should link you to the correct realtek driver. If not, then post back with this information from Everest and we'll find the correct driver for you.


----------



## bgerzinski (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Sound Driver*

Wow, thanks for the quick reply. I anticipated waiting a few days at least. You have no idea how much I appreciate this.

Here's the report, let me know if you need further details:

Computer: 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 

Motherboard: 
CPU Type Intel Celeron, 2500 MHz (25 x 100) 
Motherboard Name ECS L4VXA2/L4VXAG / Kobian KOB P4X400 NDSX / Matsonic MS9127C / Syntax SVX400 
Motherboard Chipset VIA VT8754 Apollo P4X400 
System Memory 1024 MB (DDR SDRAM) 
BIOS Type Award (10/01/03) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1) 
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 

Display: 
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (128 MB) 
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] 

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller 

Storage: 
IDE Controller VIA Bus Master IDE Controller 
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive 
Disk Drive WDC WD2500JB-00REA0 (232 GB, IDE) 
Optical Drive MT1316 BDV212B (12x/40x DVD-ROM) 
Optical Drive TDK CDRW5210UEB USB Device 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK 

Partitions: 
C: (NTFS) 238464 MB (219614 MB free) 

Input: 
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Mouse HID-compliant mouse 

Network: 
Network Adapter VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter 
Network Adapter Wireless-G PCI Adapter (192.168.1.104) 

Peripherals: 
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller 
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller 
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller 
USB2 Controller VIA USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller 
USB Device USB Human Interface Device 
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Sound Driver*

Your audio drivers can be found here. Uninstall the currently installed drivers before updating to these ones.


----------



## bgerzinski (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Sound Driver*

Thank you very much!!! Works perfectly now


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Sound Driver*



bgerzinski said:


> Thank you very much!!! Works perfectly now


You're Welcome.


----------

